# The greatest video game of all time?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

While watching some Billy Madison, the part where Billy and the kids argue about the gretest video game of all time, I got to thinking, what is the greatest video game of all time?

My personal favorite, accounting for dozens of lost hours of study time, is Grand Theft Auto III.

I'm not much of a gamer anymore, but that's the one that sticks out to me. Kill the last 15 minutes of the day...what's your nomination?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Pac-Man, because it taught an entire generation of americans how to play, and it taught game producers that patterns could be easily learned and the games needed to become much more complex.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well....

I have many....

Think old school with Frogger, Pac Man, Ms. Pac Man.

Then I would go....Mario Brothers, Duck Hunt, RBI Baseball, Tetris

Then I would go Tekken, Street Fighter

Then Madden's, Bond's, Zelda's, Resident Evil's, Socom's, GTA's.

Now I am not much of a gamer. But I am talking old school when you had to go to a pizza joint to play video games or a bar.

Then I went to the nintendo's and moved up.

I had a roommate in college that had.....Original Nintendo, PS, N64. I wasted alot of hours playing Madden and Bond! It is still amazing how I graduated in 4 years. :beer:

Chuck


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Simply put... HALO (1,2, and soon to be 3)

Kinda dreading the new one coming out, after each of the others came out i nearly flunked outta school.

Paige


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Savage Rookie said:


> Simply put... HALO (1,2, and soon to be 3)
> 
> Kinda dreading the new one coming out, after each of the others came out i nearly flunked outta school.
> 
> Paige


DITTO!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

personal favs: 
Mario Kart, Tecmo Super Bowl ll, Excite Bike, Contra, RBI Baseball, Ken Griffey Jr. baseball, Final Fight, and even though its for the computer my all time favorite is "Red Alert" both 1 & 2.. (i better not leave streetfighter and Mario Bros out of the list either) this list brings me back! Even w/ all the new technology these days, some of these games are just simply uncompetable!!

I had to come back and put in Halo 1, prob. the best game of all time!! how could i have forgotten that one??


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Old (like when I was growing up) is either Donky Kong, Pac Man, Galaga

New I definitely gotta go with Halo 1 and 2.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

The Legend of Zelda and Little League Baseball Championship Series for the original Nintendo


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

*Atari* was the best and still is the best video out there, nothing can beat that.

Nintendo was the last video game I owned, super mario

Super Contra was awesome. UPUPDOWNDOWNLLRRAABBselectselectstart
??


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Madden - 'nuff said...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

The "duck hunter" game on regular nintendo-I cant believe this is none of your favorites!!!!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The best part about Duck Hunt on the old Nintendo is the guy not shooting can control the duck with the other conroller.....took my buddies a long time to figure out why I always won. :lol:

I purposely don't play games anymore b/c I know what it'll do with my spare time but for old school:

1) Tecmo Football and Super Tecmo
2) River Raid, Pitfall, and Moon Patrol
3) Madden...all of them
4) RBI Baseball


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Resident Evil. Tecmo Bowl 2, Street Fighter and Mortal Combat tournaments were a regular occurance in my dorm room in college.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> I purposely don't play games anymore b/c I know what it'll do with my spare time but for old school:


But what is spare time for k:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Pong. No question. Pong ruled.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Burly1, that's damned funny!! I believe there is still a working "Pong" unit at Grandma/Grandpa's house. We took it down there when we upgraded to Atari at home. I'm pretty sure there is a functioning Atari at my dad's place buried in some closet. I suppose I should check Ebay, maybe they're worth something.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

wow do these games bring back memories...Atari pitfall, nintendo super mario....n64 mariocart and dk64...ps2 I have a few but for a short list..atv off road fury 3 just rented 4,socom,burnout revenge,...and if you look u can still get the old games for ps2 in a pacage cd...I have two of them and they have about twenty games each......and if your old enough and from GF you cant forget the days spent at the roller rink playing arcade games and pinball....


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Anything that starts out with "Tom Clancy",...............and, of course, duck hunt


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

My alltime favorite games would be:

1. Tecmo Bowl
2. Mike Tyson's Punchout
3. Spin the bottle :wink:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

For all the 'old timers' out there....

Do you know you can buy the old game packs at like Wal-Mart that have all the old clasics and they cost about 10 bucks for ALL the old games? It is a really easy thing to use. They come with the cables to hook it straight up to your TV, the red, white, yellow plugs and you can play all the old games? Pac'Man, pong, asteriods, all of them! My kids (and they all have the PS2's and game boy's and all that stuff) love to play these 'old' games.

Go out and spend the 10 bucks and relive the old memories!

By the way...

Mario Brothers came out while I was in the Gulf War. When me and my buddy got home we went to Wal-Mart that next night and bought it and played it for three days straight and beat it! Our wives were upset but boy, that was fun!

I still have that original system and the kids still play that very same game from 16 years ago!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Call of duty.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Contra
Techmo Superbowl
Little League Baseball


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

MSG Rude said:


> For all the 'old timers' out there....
> 
> Do you know you can buy the old game packs at like Wal-Mart that have all the old clasics and they cost about 10 bucks for ALL the old games? !


They are the old Atari Classics which was my first gaming system.. I bought right away when they came out..


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

If I could have one video game in the house this would be it. Junior high days at the arcade, man did I drop some quarters in this one.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Ghost Recon 2
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
Halo 2 (sometimes)
Counter Strike 1.6
Starcraft Brood War


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I was in Chicago this weekend, stayed with my cousin, they had an original nintendo, played RBI til 6 in the am after returning from the bar (4AM at some of them in town) played Mario 2 again couldnt pass anything, had forgotten all the tricks.

DigDug= classic
I saw Moon Patrol mentioned= Classic
I have since become a SoCom, Tiger woods fan

nothing beats dome hockey, the best are the ones at Englestad with Sioux Vs. Gophers


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Single player, any SOCOM, multiplayer I get together with some friends and play Conflict Desert Storm, II, Vietman or Global Terror on X-Box.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Goldy....

You are correct!! Everytime I see one of those bubble hockey games I have to play. It does not matter what is going on. ALso what is funny most of the people I hang out with are the same way.

Funny story.....on a friends bachlor party in WI. We saw one of these games at a strip club.....yes a strip club. We played the game more than we watched the entertainers! I know something is wrong with us. Pretty women or bubble hockey! But atleast when the girlfriend heard the story she was not that pi$$ed about me being in a strip club! :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Anything that starts out with "Tom Clancy


 :beer:

Age of Empires 1, 2 and 3 8)

Halo :lol:

The Battlefield series :sniper:

Cabelas Big Game Hunter 3 :wink:

The Tomb Raider series 

Doom and Doom II :strapped:

Americas Army is pretty good as well but has some REALLY whacky controls :-?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Also Brothers in Arms


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FYI - I downloaded an Atari Emulator for free online a couple years back. I have every Atari game on my computer ever made, even some of the stuff I never heard of. Funny how it takes up practically no space and how far things have come.

Search "Atari Emulator" on Google and you'll find some.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I was a Centipede freak when that game came out, still is one of my favorites.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

I didnt relize the Older Generation Were Gamers... my dad cant even get to Firefox.. or Google.com.. and its are homepage.. Ha Ha


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Heck most of you were not even born yet when the greatest video was out there, Definately it has to be Missile Comand. It was the first real cutting edge for graqphics back around 1981. Where do you think Pres Reagan got his idea for the "starwars" anti-missile defense plan from? :beer: 
I spent many a dollar on that machoine at the local Pony Express Bar in Chanhassen on a Friday night. 85 cent PBRin the bottle ($1 with tip), $20 lasted 4-5 hrs A dz brews while playing it, talking with friends, etc... and than go play poker or party at someones house later in the evening. Those were the days...


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Old school games:
1. Adventure
2. RiverRaid
3. Defender

Newer games:
1. Madden
2. Halo
3. Splinter Cell


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone here a fan of the old school pinball game Fish Tales?

http://www.gameroomwarehouse.com/pinball/fishtales.html

The video mode where you shoot torpedoes at jet skis and water skiers was classic. If I can find that game for a good price it's going in the hunting house for sure!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

My son is addicted to World of Warcraft - a PC based game.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Frogger(made better, b/c of george from sienfeld)
tecmo super bowl
mega man, b/c it was the only game i am good at. 
resident evil 
x-men
red dead revolver, gun
top gun(for the orginal nintendo)
NCAA college football
Bayou Billy
solcom
army men
RBI Basball (b/c of this game any offspeed stuff i ever threw in legion and amature ball hence became known as the wigglerball b/c of this game. Chris i see you liked RBI baseball. If you have played the game you know what i am talking about.

and.....guitar hero


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

1. James Bond "Golden Eye" Multi-player on 64
2. Soccum Navy Seals 3
3. Gran Theft Auto San Andreas
4. Duck Hunt Baby, lol


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Honker i forgot about golden eye. In versus mode we used to line up to play that in the college dorms. We would play that for 10 hrs straight(hey none of us had a life) We had guys the would learn the sequence of where people died, in combination to where we woke up. And would shoot you before you could run.


----------



## phazer07 (Dec 4, 2006)

All of the games that deal with electronics are the best any thing I can get my hands on. Red Steel might be a new it for me. :sniper:


----------

